# couple quick queations. need aome sound advice



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok so im pretty confused on 2 things. 
1) what exactly is the difference between a DA/SA and a strike fired pistol?
2) im wanting to get my CCW once i get my gun BUT does it HAVE TO be "concealed" or can it be showing? Because. Hear alot of guys say its "not very concealable..." so just curious .thanks


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Single and Double action
Single Action vs Double Action - Difference and Comparison | Diffen

Striker fired
How Guns Work: Striker Fired Pistols | The Arms Guide

Open carry is legal in Kentucky
Handgunlaw.us

What is most meant by "not very concealable" is that larger size weapons fall into that class......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just as a note, DA/SA is the same thing as DA. The SA part was added around 15-20 years ago to avoid confusion between the various action terminology with new gun people. There is no difference between DA/SA and DA. I refuse to use the term DA/SA since it is unnecessary when describing what has been around for over 100 years.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. But i guess i juat dont understand the striker fired part. I know the DA/SA the hammer fires the gun but idk about the striker fired or which is "better"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

youngvet24 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. But i guess i juat dont understand the striker fired part. I know the DA/SA the hammer fires the gun but idk about the striker fired or which is "better"


The striker in a striker fired pistol is a device which is either held in a partial (Glock) or complete (M&P, XD) state of readiness (cocked) and is released by the sear when the trigger is pulled completely to the rear. At the end of the striker is a firing pin which, of course, strikes the primer. The link below details how a Glock fires and reloads a round of ammunition.

how does a glock work - YouTube

As to which is better, that is a highly debated topic with strong supporters on both sides of the issue. Largely it is a personal thing and that is the way it should be viewed. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. It is best that you learn how each functions and their individual features before taking any decision between the two operating systems. Currently, striker fired pistols are more popular simply because there is a large selection in this category. I like them better myself but then again, that is my personal opinion.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

That was very helpful thank you


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

You should take the NRA Basic Pistol class, and you will learn all that stuff and more. Surprised nobody had said that yet. You will need to take the class anyway to get your license.

Personally, I prefer a visible hammer, Beretta style, because that's how I was taught. The hidden state of the striker in my SD9 always makes me a little nervous. It's not a safety issue or anything though. Both methods are safe and effective.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I plan on getting my CCW license very shortly after getting my gun. So hopefully they can teach ne a thing or two lol


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

Depending on what state you live in, you might be required to take an actual class. Even if it's not required, it would be just plain stupid to carry a gun without that basic knowledge. Please do us all a favor and take the class. Even for experienced shooters, it's good to do. I have been shooting for thirty years, was introduced to guns as a small child, and I recently took the class and I did not think I would learn anything, but I found it really helpful. The instructor was able to help with a couple aiming problems I was having, and it was a fun day overall and a good review of gun safety and technique.

And no, I don't think your military training will suffice. Not the same thing.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah im humble enough to realize i need some pointers lol. I kust looked into it and as aoon as my PPQ comes in im signing up. 
And as far as millitary training. Not everyone is trained with a handgun. All i ever shot was my m4 and got to shoot tye m9 once so theres not alot of training there


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

jasmine2501 said:


> Depending on what state you live in, you might be required to take an actual class. Even if it's not required, it would be just plain stupid to carry a gun without that basic knowledge. Please do us all a favor and take the class. Even for experienced shooters, it's good to do. I have been shooting for thirty years, was introduced to guns as a small child, and I recently took the class and I did not think I would learn anything, but I found it really helpful. The instructor was able to help with a couple aiming problems I was having, and it was a fun day overall and a good review of gun safety and technique.
> 
> And no, I don't think your military training will suffice. Not the same thing.


Just to be clear, the training class is not required in KY. You'll have to take the concealed carry class/test/shooting test to get your license if you want it, but no other classes are required.

Based on the tone of this thread, I think it's a really good idea to seek additional training though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's always a very good idea to get some training (classes) on the legal ramifications of self-defense as well, that covers the whole possible spectrum.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

youngvet24 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. But i guess i juat dont understand the striker fired part. I know the DA/SA the hammer fires the gun but idk about the striker fired or which is "better"


Striker fired guns, to me anyways, have a different "feel" to them. I don't really think one is better than the other, but more relates to what you like and train with. JMHO.


----------



## DenverGP (Aug 24, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Just as a note, DA/SA is the same thing as DA. The SA part was added around 15-20 years ago to avoid confusion between the various action terminology with new gun people. There is no difference between DA/SA and DA. I refuse to use the term DA/SA since it is unnecessary when describing what has been around for over 100 years.


Well, I've shot some DA/SA pistols, where the first shot is double action, and subsequent shots are single action. Then I've fired a DAO (double action only) pistol where it's a double action pull each time.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

SouthernBoy was right,on a pistol.DA will always be SA after the first shot unless you have a stoppage or dud,DAO is always DA.

Revolvers are different,there's nothing recoil operated to work the hammer,it's all manual input of pulling the trigger or cocking it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes that is old school terminology before the advent of numerous other types of trigger actions. Today I believe it's less confusing to state DA/SA, DOA, Constant Action, Striker fired and if you want to get technical SA or DOA in striker fired etc.... Most if not all user manuals today refer to pistols as DA/SA, SA/DA(cz) if that's the trigger configuration as opposed to DA only as a designation for what currently is designated as DA/SA.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DenverGP said:


> *Well, I've shot some DA/SA pistols, where the first shot is double action, and subsequent shots are single action.* Then I've fired a DAO (double action only) pistol where it's a double action pull each time.


That's exactly what a double action (DA) pistol does. It can also have its hammer cocked for the first shot which means all shots will be in single action mode. DAO pistols are just that. Double action all the time. There are two types of DAO pistols; those which allow second strike capability and those which do not. Examples would be the Kel-Tec P11 for second strike capability and the Glock which does not.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Yes that is old school terminology before the advent of numerous other types of trigger actions. Today I believe it's less confusing to state DA/SA, DOA, Constant Action, Striker fired and if you want to get technical SA or DOA in striker fired etc.... Most if not all user manuals today refer to pistols as DA/SA, SA/DA(cz) if that's the trigger configuration as opposed to DA only as a designation for what currently is designated as DA/SA.


It's not old school terminology just because it has been around for over 100 years. DAO pistols were in use when DA was still used for what we now see as DA/SA. I think you're correct about manufacturers changing the designations because of the increased number of terms that started to appear. The "constant action" term is somewhat of a blur. And there are some DAO pistols which should really be classed as SA because the striker is held in a fully cocked condition so all the trigger does is force the sear to release the captured striker. The M&P and XD designs fall under this umbrella. However to call them single action would really confuse things because the class single action is the 1911 and the Browning Hi-Power.

Now for the OP, as for action types the sole pistol component that determines the action type is the trigger and the function(s) it performs in firing the gun. Not the hammer and not the striker but only the trigger. If you keep this in mind you'll be fine with understanding the different action types.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Gooootcha. I think imma go woth the PPQ which is striker fired. Thanks again guya


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

youngvet24 said:


> Gooootcha. I think imma go woth the PPQ which is striker fired. Thanks again guya


If that's the one that feels right in your hand and the one with which you can deliver rounds to target accurately, consistently, and confidently, then that's the one for you.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> If that's the one that feels right in your hand and the one with which you can deliver rounds to target accurately, consistently, and confidently, then that's the one for you.


Exactly. Shoot a lot of different pistols (and revolvers, too) and don't rule anything out. Of the seven guns which I own, my favorite (and by far the most rugged as well as ingeniously designed) is my Bulgarian-made Pistolet Makarova. It even works for pocket-carry, depending on which pants I'm wearing.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well the only problem is the only ranges near me you have to own a gun to use the range. So i gotta go with my gut and been doin alot of research/youtube videos.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

It might be worth the effort to travel to a place near you that has an indoor range with qualified instruction to begin your handgun/concealed carry journey. It will be expensive in terms of research and range/instruction fees, rental fees, ammo, travel etc *but* the trade off is that one mistake with a carry gun could cost you everything.

Carrying a pistol for self defense comes with responsibilities that are life altering. One round in the wrong place, at the wrong time, can change your life in ways not wholesome to describe and it can be *very* expensive.

First stop for anyone considering CCW is formal training and serious range time and experience whether your state requires it or not, IMO.

VooDoo


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh i agree. But ive called all the gun stores in over a 2 hour radius and they have limited guns to rent. And yeah i understand the responsibility of having a fire arm ive been around rifles and shotguns my whole life just never a handgun. And i plan on taking my CCW class and making sure im very comfortable handling it before i start toting it around


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Roughly where in KY are you located?

And, what guns do you think your interested in?


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

About an hour and a half from nashville, tn. 
I would really like the PPQ or PX4 storm both 40 cal


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

youngvet24 said:


> About an hour and a half from nashville, tn.
> I would really like the PPQ or PX4 storm both 40 cal


Well, I'm guessing you might not be too far from me then.

I was hoping I might have access to something you were interested in, but the closest I can get to either one of those is a Stoeger Cougar in .40. I could probably get you into contact with a Sig, Beretta 92FS, Stoeger, Kimber, Dan Wesson, Springfields, Glocks, Taurus, Ruger, several .380's, etc.

If I can help, let me know.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

That would be awesome man. Where are you located at


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

youngvet24 said:


> That would be awesome man. Where are you located at


PM Sent.


----------

